# Non-practicing EMT Recertification



## Trek7553 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am currently registered with the national registry (expiring 3/31/2015) and Colorado state (expiring 10/23/2016).  I have not been practicing as an EMT, but I am thinking about volunteering with an ambulance company next year.  The company does require NREMT certification so I don't want to let it lapse.

Is it possible to recertify with the NREMT without experience?  I am finding conflicting messages on the NREMT website.  Some seem to indicate I can take 72 hours of continuing ed while others say I must have six months of experience.

Can someone please help me sort this out?  I apologize if this is a duplicate, I did try to search first.

Thank you!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 10, 2014)

Trek7553 said:


> I am currently registered with the national registry (expiring 3/31/2015) and Colorado state (expiring 10/23/2016).  I have not been practicing as an EMT, but I am thinking about volunteering with an ambulance company next year.  The company does require NREMT certification so I don't want to let it lapse.
> 
> Is it possible to recertify with the NREMT without experience?  I am finding conflicting messages on the NREMT website.  Some seem to indicate I can take 72 hours of continuing ed while others say I must have six months of experience.
> 
> ...


you need current agency affiliation or have been affiliated with an agency (work/volly) for 6 months of the 2 years you are certified for.


----------



## Trek7553 (Jul 10, 2014)

So if it does lapse, how do I renew it?  I need a cert to get work, but I need work to get the cert.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 10, 2014)

You will need to take a refresher course and retake the cognitive/skills testing for recertification.


----------



## Trek7553 (Jul 10, 2014)

Got it, thank you!


----------



## planetmike (Jul 10, 2014)

There was a guy in my EMT-B class who accidentally let his certification lapse. He continually said to NOT let your certification lapse. It seems it is generally easier to keep it active than to have to renew everything from scratch.


----------



## Trek7553 (Jul 11, 2014)

That's what I've heard about not letting it lapse. 

One more question:  If I find work as an EMT say in December, can I renew with the national registry in March?  The problem I'm facing is that I can't get my IV cert until November which leaves less than 6 months before my national cert expires.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Jul 11, 2014)

Trek7553 said:


> That's what I've heard about not letting it lapse.
> 
> One more question:  If I find work as an EMT say in December, can I renew with the national registry in March?  The problem I'm facing is that I can't get my IV cert until November which leaves less than 6 months before my national cert expires.


Its actually not too hard to recertify if you lapse (as long as it hasn't been too long), all you will need is a certified refresher course and a skills verification. Then you will be able to take the NREMT computer exam again and voila.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope you're good at backflips if you let it lapse. I haven't personally been through it but like   planetmike said, it happened to my friend and she said it was a nightmare to reinstate it. Anything involving the NREMT is a nightmare though. 

Once you've recerted once with an affiliation the next cycle you can apply for inactive status if you're no longer affiliated.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2014)

Trek7553 said:


> That's what I've heard about not letting it lapse.
> 
> One more question:  If I find work as an EMT say in December, can I renew with the national registry in March?  The problem I'm facing is that I can't get my IV cert until November which leaves less than 6 months before my national cert expires.


If you're currently employed as an EMT, then you can recert with no problems. Your medical director will just need to sign or verify your application online, depending which route yoy take.


----------

